# Soft99 Fusso Coat at C+S



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Protect your cars paintwork this winter with Soft99 Fusso Coat! 💎☃
Incorporating a highly resilient fluoropolymer for long-lasting paintwork protection against UV, rain, dirt, and other unwanted residues, Fusso Coat 12 Months has been formulated for exceptional hardness, giving it unmatched scratch-resistance and relentless durability. The finest Japanese polymer technology has been employed to give your vehicle a thick, clear barrier for sharp looks, protection against corrosive contaminants, and superior beading to ensure liquids just slide right off. All this with a longevity that gives you maximum protection with minimum hassle!









Available from @cleanandshiny.co.uk for £29.95
📍- Unit 1 Redan Hill Industrial Estate, Redan Road, Aldershot, Hampshire, GU12 4SJ
🖥 - cleanandshiny.co.uk
📞 - 0330 22 33 777
🚚 - Free UK Delivery Excluding Highlands & Islands on £50+ Orders
🕒 - 3pm DPD Next Working Day/Saturday Delivery Cut Off
🌍 - Worldwide Shipping


----------

